# Estimating Software



## candace papalia (Apr 11, 2012)

Acculynx, Estimation Pro, Sage Timberline, Masterbuilder or Rooflogic??? Anybody use any??? Any opinions would be very helpful


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

This sort of depends on what your doing. IMO, xactware is the best on the market because prices are updated on a monthly basis per city.


----------



## candace papalia (Apr 11, 2012)

I checked that out but its definetly mostly for insurance work. We don't do all insurance work, only a little. EstimatorPro has the ability to link to suppliers to update price lists as needed right into the program. I really like that idea because it will save a whole lot of time rather than having to input manually. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've run Xactimate since 06. They also have a special version for remodelers. 

Even in Xactimate have found under average pricing for most flat work and woodies.

For asphalt roofs it's great!


----------

